# Which is the Openssl version available on FreeBSD 12



## Aruns (Apr 16, 2021)

which is the default Openssl version available on FreeBSD 12? I am looking for this to do some analysis for my project.


----------



## rootbert (Apr 16, 2021)

the base system OpenSSL is "OpenSSL 1.1.1k-freebsd  25 Mar 2021"


----------



## Aruns (Apr 16, 2021)

rootbert said:


> the base system OpenSSL is "OpenSSL 1.1.1k-freebsd  25 Mar 2021"


Thanks for the info, And is it possible to provide me the system console screen shot so that I can refer this.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

rootbert said:


> the base system OpenSSL is "OpenSSL 1.1.1k-freebsd 25 Mar 2021"


That's from 13.0-RELEASE.

```
dice@maelcum:~ % freebsd-version -u
13.0-RELEASE
dice@maelcum:~ % openssl version
OpenSSL 1.1.1k-freebsd  25 Mar 2021
```



Aruns said:


> And is it possible to provide me the system console screen shot so that I can refer this.




```
root@armitage:~ # freebsd-version -u
12.2-RELEASE-p6
root@armitage:~ # openssl version
OpenSSL 1.1.1h-freebsd  22 Sep 2020
```



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-21:07.openssl.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-20:33.openssl.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-20:11.openssl.asc
		










						FreeBSD Security Advisories
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

